# KDE und KDE-Programme langsam



## Kocha (24. November 2003)

HALLO!  


Ich hab auf meinem Acer Travelmate 721TX (Pentium 2, 333MHz, 128MB RAM) SuSE Linux 8.2 installiert..die Installation einfach laufen lassen, also nix spezielles eingestellt.
Nun läuft der KDE (ist glaub ich 3.1) irgendwie recht langsam und auch die Programme wollen nich so recht, zumindest geht das Starten jener immer recht langsam.
Win2000 ist jedenfalls viel schneller gelaufen.
Weiss jemand, wie ich das etwas beschleunigen kann, oder is mein Laptop einfach zu langsam für den KDE?


Grüsse


----------



## melmager (24. November 2003)

> Weiss jemand, wie ich das etwas beschleunigen kann, oder is mein Laptop einfach zu langsam für den KDE?



Warscheinlich zu langsam - KDE3 ist recht hungrig nach CPU Power - 
aber die Frage kannste selbst
ganz gut klären lass dir doch mal die Systemauslastung anzeigen
z.b. xosview

Wie lang ist die Cpu auf 100 % ; wieweit wird Swap genutzt ?


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kocha _
> *HALLO!
> 
> 
> ...



Das liegt, wie der melmager schon sagte, in der Natur von KDE3. Es sieht halt Windows XP ähnlich, und das kostet Ressourcen. Auf einem P2/333 würde ich maximal KDE2 einsetzen, besser noch den WindowMaker, Fluxbox oder FVWM...


----------



## Kocha (24. November 2003)

Ich hab so ne kleine Anzeige in der Taskleiste, wo die CPU Rechenleistung angezeigt wird.
Die ist eigentlich nich übertrieben voll. :O

Xosview hab ich nich, und auch kein anderes Programm in diese Richtung


----------



## Kocha (24. November 2003)

*Re: Re: KDE und KDE-Programme langsam*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Das liegt, wie der melmager schon sagte, in der Natur von KDE3. Es sieht halt Windows XP ähnlich, und das kostet Ressourcen. Auf einem P2/333 würde ich maximal KDE2 einsetzen, besser noch den WindowMaker, Fluxbox oder FVWM... *




Ich habe aber eigentlich all die schönen Effekte ausgeschaltet. :O
Muss ich also zwingend KDE2 installieren?
Kann ich KDE3 nicht so einstellen, dass s nich mehr Ressourcen schluckt als KDE2?

Oder würd ich allgemein mit Gnome besser fahren?


----------



## Christian Fein (25. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: KDE und KDE-Programme langsam*



> _Original geschrieben von Kocha _
> *Ich habe aber eigentlich all die schönen Effekte ausgeschaltet. :O
> Muss ich also zwingend KDE2 installieren?
> Kann ich KDE3 nicht so einstellen, dass s nich mehr Ressourcen schluckt als KDE2?
> ...



mann nehme XFC4 
http://www.holyfly.de/img/xfce.png
http://www.xfce.org

Eine art, kleines Gnome, schnell und gut.


----------



## Kocha (25. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: KDE und KDE-Programme langsam*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *mann nehme XFC4
> http://www.holyfly.de/img/xfce.png
> http://www.xfce.org
> ...




Werde den mal testen ;-) 
Laufen alle KDE Programme darunter? :O
Auch KDevelop? :O

Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich eigentlich von der Funktionalität und dem Aufbau von KDE sehr zu frieden bin. ;-) 

Es ist noch besser als Windows. ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (25. November 2003)

klar laufen auch KDE Programme drunter. 
Auch unter Gnome programme laufen unter kde,
Du kannst sogar den KDE Desktop in XFC4 laden, aber dabei die XFCE Menueleiste nutzen 
und und und


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. November 2003)

Ich hatte bisher noch kein Programm dass nich unter xfce lief.
Falls KDevelop nicht funktionieren sollte, hol Dir Anjuta!

[edit]mensch da war aber wieder einer fixer als ich [/edit]


----------



## Kocha (25. November 2003)

Voll geil, danke


----------



## Kocha (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Ich hatte bisher noch kein Programm dass nich unter xfce lief.
> Falls KDevelop nicht funktionieren sollte, hol Dir Anjuta!
> 
> [edit]mensch da war aber wieder einer fixer als ich [/edit] *





Werd's mal installieren und KDevelop testen  




Und wenn was nicht geht, KOMME ICH WIEDER


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. November 2003)

Eigentlich funktioniert immer alles was Chris uns so erzählt ;-]


----------



## Kocha (26. November 2003)

Hab das Teil jetzt mal installiert und find's verdammt geil  Sieht wunderschön aus und läuft verdammt schnell 

Aber draus komm ich nich :-( 

Erstens mal kann ich keine Verknüpfungen auf den Desktop machen, zweitens mal krieg ich auch keine Verknüpfungen in den Pannel :-( Und ich bin eindeutig zu faul, um jedes mal auf Programm ausführen zu klicken und dem Scheiss dort rein zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ausserdem funktionieren all die Goodies, die ich zusätzlich installiert hab, nich, also zb. die Batterieanzeige, Systemmonitor, Kalender usw. :-( Kann sie nich anhand von Rechts Klick auf Pannel->Hinzufügen auswählen :-(

Grüsse


----------



## Christian Fein (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Eigentlich funktioniert immer alles was Chris uns so erzählt ;-] *



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Christian Fein (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kocha _
> *Hab das Teil jetzt mal installiert und find's verdammt geil  Sieht wunderschön aus und läuft verdammt schnell
> 
> Aber draus komm ich nich :-(
> ...



Starte XFCE und dann ausführen "kdesktop". Danach hast du den Desktop von KDE und 
das Menu von XFC.
Um das menu anzupassen einfach auf den Pfeil neben einem Menupunkt klicken:
Add launcher klicken
Formular ausfüllen, mit dem startkommando, tootip, Icon usw


----------



## Thomas Kuse (26. November 2003)

Es gibt doch auch so genug Goodies für XFCE .. die Hex-Uhr hab ich allerdings nicht für die schöne toolbar gefunden!


----------



## Kocha (27. November 2003)

Hab die Goodies noch mal installiert, jetzt gehen sie.
Komischerweise.  

Kann ich auch irgendwie Verknüpfungen zu Ordner in die Leiste kriegen?
Verknüpfung zu Dokumente usw.?


----------

